# monitored cycle



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

has been suggested that i have a monitored cycle before my next ivf go.

can anyone tell me what this involves how often will i need to go to clinic  and what they are looking for.

thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya matey

day 1 to 3 of your cycle to check for thin lining, ovaries quiet, maybe fsh/lh bloods....sometimes this part is not needed

day 10 to 12 follicle scan to check you have a dominate follicle and you lining has thicken

day 21 bloods to check progestone to make sure your ovulating

thats about it hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks kara thought as much. grace said they will do my bloods as well. grace has said i can do cycle when ever is convient for me, just seeing when i can fit it in as it is too late to start now as i'm on cd 5 and the next cycle i'm in spain at the end of it so probably be may now. all will depend on lap as well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cycle day 5 would be ok for bloods, i think the thinking is day 1 to 5 day 3 being perfect and hey if you have the time i would wait so they can monitor you properly

i really do feel for you, i remember having to wait for an op to cycle


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheers hun. 

yeah i'm not too worried about monitored cycle as i will soon fit that in.would rather wait until near tx anyway so my body is doing the same as when cycling.
just trying to find price of lap out, hate to keep ringing but if i don't then i don't find out.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

has there been alot of difference in the prices quoted?

i suppose its hard to judge cause they are not 100% what is needed once they are in there. the spire hospital is lovely saying that the heath unit is fab too just the wait that is hard to take


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ive been told 1900, 2100,2200 and 2500. most have said approx.

i had my first investiagtions done at the spire. i don'[t mind where it is done.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would imagine the first price is just to have a look and the 2500 includes treatment while inside. i was quoted something like 4k for mine cause i needed full tube removed, other stump of tube removed and all adhersions quite a lot of work once inside


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Queenie, just wanted to say hi and give you a hug. Waiting totally sucks it always seems like there is something else in the way


----------

